

Twitter is hard down. - josh2600
https://dev.twitter.com/status

======
ColinWright
Do we _really_ need to be told of every transient failure of a service like
Twitter? If you use it, you'll know. If you don't, you won't be affected.

</rant>

~~~
oddshocks
THANK YOU

------
lominming
It's back now but the service page still shows that it's down.
<https://dev.twitter.com/status>

~~~
josh2600
Still down for me.

